# Can iPhone stream hockey games?



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Now that hockey season is starting I'm going to want to listen to some games when on the road. Anyone know if it's possible to stream those stations like CJAD (yeah I'm a habs fan)?? thanks!


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

Mind if I expand this to "any of the major pro sports" games. I have the same question about MLB and NFL. 
I'm curious to see the response...


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

i wonder if last.fm would work or something like it?

it's a great idea. either that or just pull up the team's website and most of them have a 'listen live' button. that would work as long as you have any applicable plug-ins.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

but I know CJAD needs flip4mac to work so how can safari on the iPhone stream it?


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

good question, safari definately wont do it. probably needs a native app out there. NHL with there new online network should launch an app, that does this. even with like a subscription im sure many ppl would subscribe, same goes for the NFL and MLB (at Bat) should have something.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

I don't think I'd want to subscribe to anything especially if it isn't free like it already is from your desktop. I would pay for an app like FlyCast that would stream the stations that broadcast the games such as CJAD for habs games and 640am for the Leafs


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

OMG!!!!! I just tried it and cjad.com streams!!!! I'm so set up for habs games this year!!! Woo hoo!


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

doubles87 said:


> good question, safari definately wont do it. probably needs a native app out there. NHL with there new online network should launch an app, that does this. even with like a subscription im sure many ppl would subscribe, same goes for the NFL and MLB (at Bat) should have something.


Is it possible to load any NHL page when their site is so Flash-intensive?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Broadly speaking, the iPhone can handle any MP3 or MP4/AAC streaming, but irontree was just lucky I suspect.

Most radio stations stream in Windows Media format, Realplayer format or flash, and of course the iPhone cannot handle any of those.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

I ran into this problem with some of the streams that I listen to.

My solution was to use NiceCast to re-broadcast the stream in a iPhone/iPod Touch compatible file.
It will broadcast to a local network and also over the internet.

Rogue Amoeba - Nicecast: Broadcast any audio on Mac OS X


> Nicecast is the easiest way to broadcast music from OS X. Broadcast to the world, or just across your house. Nicecast can help you create your own internet radio station or allow you to listen to your iTunes Music Library from anywhere in the world!


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Ya I use simplifymedia to play music from home. Is this program very different? I'm not sure how will this app will help me since what I want to listen to is live


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

doubles87 said:


> NHL with there new online network should launch an app, that does this.


We can't do this because the broadcast rights are already licensed by other parties...


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

irontree said:


> Ya I use simplifymedia to play music from home. Is this program very different? I'm not sure how will this app will help me since what I want to listen to is live


Nice cast will capture any audio from your mac.
iTunes +
And Safari, QT etc.
With additional plugins you can capture anynoise you Mac makes.

So set up a Automator script to start your computer launch NiceCast, Safari, NHL website and maybe email you with the IP address.

I use the free FStream app to listen to the music, there are some .99¢ apps also.

NiceCast goes beyond Simplify Media.


----------



## zc11 (Jul 21, 2008)

If you purchase WunderRadio then you can get a feed from CJAD AM 800 (and *many* other Canadian and international radio stations, BTW). Ruff has a video review in his blog (WunderRadio - The best Radio App available in the App Store | ehPhone.ca - Canada's iPhone Home!). For a local station that I checked out WunderRadio was about 15 seconds behind the "real" feed through my stereo, but about 5 seconds ahead of the feed from the station's website.

If you Jailbreak then you can also run WunderRadio in the background and use other apps at the same time...just putting that out there.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

irontree said:


> OMG!!!!! I just tried it and cjad.com streams!!!! I'm so set up for habs games this year!!! Woo hoo!


btw, awesome b/c me is a habs fan too


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

irontree said:


> OMG!!!!! I just tried it and cjad.com streams!!!! I'm so set up for habs games this year!!! Woo hoo!


Glad I checked this thread... Now I won't miss the first game against the Sabres tomorrow night when i'm driving down the snore-oh-one to Montreal... Go habs!

(Cool that you can hit the top button on your phone it goes to sleep and continues to play CJAD....a little extra battery life with the display off)


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

mpuk said:


> Glad I checked this thread... Now I won't miss the first game against the Sabres tomorrow night when i'm driving down the snore-oh-one to Montreal... Go habs!
> 
> (Cool that you can hit the top button on your phone it goes to sleep and continues to play CJAD....a little extra battery life with the display off)


I switched to Edge and it played alright as well... that will give even more battery life and it won't turn into your phone into one hot brick (my phone gets incredibly hot with 3G)


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

mpuk said:


> Glad I checked this thread... Now I won't miss the first game against the Sabres tomorrow night when i'm driving down the snore-oh-one to Montreal... Go habs!


I'd suggest satellite radio for that. I don't know how reliable the stream will be, and if the 401 closes for an accident, you're SOL.


----------

